# Goggles: Name Brand or Cheapos



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone!
I am in need of new goggles. I have done hours of research and am heading to the local store to try on some tomorrow. However, what I keep coming back to is, "Are the expensive ones (Oakley FD, Smith IO, Anon A4) really any better than OutdoorMaster Ski Goggles PRO on Amazon for $50.00? Are the optics of the expensive one that outstanding? FYI: I currently have Smith I/OS and find the peripheral vision "annoying". 
Best,
E
PS My home mountain is frequently socked in and flat light conditions are the norm.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I can vouch for Oakley prizm. Hi-pink is outstanding in flat and low light.

Before that I used cheapo clear lenses, which worked fine. But flight decks are worth the extra money.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

drblast said:


> I can vouch for Oakley prizm. Hi-pink is outstanding in flat and low light.
> 
> Before that I used cheapo clear lenses, which worked fine. But flight decks are worth the extra money.


Thanks! I tried a pair of Flight Decks on and they squeezed my nose closed. I'm hoping the store has some Flight Deck XMs available for me to try.
Best, 
E


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Would you get Lasik with a Groupon? Same concept with optics. Don't buy those knock off cheapy pieces of shit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the two most glaring differences,... (no pun intended) between cheapo & $$$ goggles is the confidence in the level of proper UV protection and the elimination of distortion from the lenses.

If you are having trouble with distortion in your peripheral bothering you, then you're probably not going to find much in a cheapO lens you like. :shrug: 

Naturally you should try on as many as you can and yu could get lucky in finding a cheaper pair you like. 

...I can't recall if you ever mentioned having an REI store near you? You can return goggles that don't work for you up to a year if you do. 

I have Oakley Airbrakes. I like them. I Bought on sale and with some reward points tho,... $250+ retail for Gog's is a real punch in the groin!! :shrug:  lol


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I think the two most glaring differences,... (no pun intended) between cheapo & $$$ goggles is the confidence in the level of proper UV protection and the elimination of distortion from the lenses.
> 
> If you are having trouble with distortion in your peripheral bothering you, then you're probably not going to find much in a cheapO lens you like. :shrug:
> 
> ...


Another part of the equation is I need goggle inserts (prescription) and have a funky 'script so contacts are not possible. The inserts cost $200 (ouch). No REIs near me. Heck, Chomps, there is nothing around me.... well, except a mountain (we live on Sugarloaf, ME). A bought some Airbrake XLs for $80 but had to return them because they closed my nostrils. 

Hubby always laughs at me because I try to save money only to spend more because the cheap version never works. What's the definition of insanity? Yeah, call me coocoo.

Best,
E


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've used Electric EG2s ever since they came out probably a decade ago. Last year, the mold was taken up by some of the cheaper companies on Amazon. I bought a pair with two lenses for like $25. Good news was I could use old Electric straps and still look cool. Bad news was poor optics quality and coatings quality. The frames are just as comfortable as the Electrics I'm used to, but those lenses were just not the same. They scratch easily, fog easily, and had some annoying distortion. This year I'm eyeing the Oakley Flight Deck. 

Both the Flight Decks and the EG2s are glasses compatible. I have two friends with glasses who wear their glasses under their goggles. One friend struggles with fogging while the other doesn't for whatever reason. I like to bring sunglasses when I use low light lenses so I can wear the shades under my goggles if the sun comes out. It's nice to have sunglasses for lunchtime anyway. I don't like to swap out lenses in my frames very often because any touching of the inner lens degrades the anti-fog.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

WigMar said:


> Both the Flight Decks and the EG2s are glasses compatible. I have two friends with glasses who wear their glasses under their goggles. One friend struggles with fogging while the other doesn't for whatever reason.


Yeah, fogging is my main concern with using my everyday glasses. I have always snowboarded without corrective lenses by following hubby's red jacket. I am completely lost without him. We got separated a few times last season and came to realize it's just not safe. 

Thanks for your input,
E


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

essie52 said:


> *Another part of the equation is I need goggle inserts (prescription) and have a funky 'script so contacts are not possible*. The inserts cost $200 (ouch). No REIs near me. Heck, Chomps, there is nothing around me.... well, except a mountain (we live on Sugarloaf, ME). A bought some Airbrake XLs for $80 but had to return them because they closed my nostrils.
> 
> Hubby always laughs at me because I try to save money only to spend more because the cheap version never works. What's the definition of insanity? Yeah, call me coocoo.
> 
> ...


I saw your other thread on that. I don't know anything about how those inserts get fitted or how they work in diff goggles. 

I did have a friend who used an expensive pair of prescription sunglasses she wore instead of goggles. I have no idea how well they work in bad weather, (...probably not great I imagine) but she was mostly a resort rider like me. So no extreme riding. 

Maybe a pair of rx sunglasses could work as a stop-gap for you until you find something better? At least well enough so hubby isn't required to wear neon stripes @ the resort. :lol:


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I saw your other thread on that. I don't know anything about how those inserts get fitted or how they work in diff goggles.
> 
> I did have a friend who used an expensive pair of prescription sunglasses she wore instead of goggles. I have no idea how well they work in bad weather, (...probably not great I imagine) but she was mostly a resort rider like me. So no extreme riding.
> 
> Maybe a pair of rx sunglasses could work as a stop-gap for you until you find something better? At least well enough so hubby isn't required to wear neon stripes @ the resort. :lol:


I looked into prescription sunglasses also. I can't find anyone willing to make them with prisms. It makes me laugh because my vision is pretty good, I just see two of everything. SportRX isn't sure they can make the inserts work for me but they are willing to try and if they don't they will refund or remake (and pay for return shipping). And there is nothing wrong with neon 
Best,
E


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I should also mention that by "cheapo goggles" I meant the non-spherical, bottom-of-the-line Smith googles with a clear or green tinted lens you can buy at Dick's for $40. Those are solid but don't provide anything in the way of UV protection or enhancing contrast. Since I'm in the PNW it's very rarely sunny in the winter so I'd get away with clear lenses for everything until spring when I'd switch to sunglasses.

I wouldn't buy knock offs that claimed to do what good goggles do for half the price. The whole high-priced lens thing is a monopoly and a scam and it pains me to pay for Flight Decks but it doesn't mean the knock-offs don't suck.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the name brand quality, my friend thinks cheapo's are just as good. He buys a new pair every year or two cause their all out of anti fog and scratched up. I used my last ones for 10 years, I take care of my expensive goggles and get a new lens after like 4 or 5 seasons.
I think it's more of a case of once you try the good stuff you can't go back to crap. I did buy a cheaper set of goggles for sunny days because it was less than a lens and I ride in storm and overcast conditions way more than bluebird and to be honest it has no effect on my level of fun. But having a crappy pair for flat light would be a little less fun. My wife however is fine with some old low end goggles with an all purpose lens, but she also thinks one snowboard is enough...
Also kind of depends on how much you like snowboarding; is it a casual hobby or a lifestyle?. Most people here are fanatical about it and want the best gear, myself included. Stuff like mountain bikes I don't really care too much about and I'm fine with entry level stuff.

So if your cheap buy cheap, if you can afford the best get the best.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

freshy said:


> ...but she also thinks one snowboard is enough...


What!!!??? 
We live on a mountain so it’s kind of a thing...>


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No debate. Get the best goggles you can afford which fit your face best. And unless you've already tried the frame before.... buy in person and with your helmet in hand.

You do not need top of the line anything; so if you want to save a bit, it's better to sacrifice a few "features" for a better brand quality or better fit than it is to get a ton of features on an otherwise shit quality goggle...


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Went to the shop and tried on a bunch of goggles. The only ones that felt truly comfortable around my nose and fit my glasses were Smith I/OXs. That said, I found the optics of the Oakleys to be much sharper. I couldn't tell if that was because they had different tint lenses or if that were the actual case. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

I bought a pair of brand new Smith Squad XLs from Evo for $50 shipped. Includes 2 chromopop lenses, one low-light and one blue bird lens.

I pretty much always leave the low light lens in unless it is super sunny out. 

No point in getting "cheapo" goggles when you can buy goggles from a reputable company for $30 more.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

essie52 said:


> Went to the shop and tried on a bunch of goggles. The only ones that felt truly comfortable around my nose and fit my glasses were Smith I/OXs. That said, I found the optics of the Oakleys to be much sharper. I couldn't tell if that was because they had different tint lenses or if that were the actual case.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Yeah, Oakley are the best.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You gotta get both, maybe not super cheap ones, but a cheaper pair.

And then a good pair for days that are gonna be mind blowing.
So you know those days will ALWAYS be the best.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you ever tried on Von-Zipper goggles?

I have a brand new pair of chic ones.


TT


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

essie52 said:


> Went to the shop and tried on a bunch of goggles. The only ones that felt truly comfortable around my nose and fit my glasses were Smith I/OXs. That said, I found the optics of the Oakleys to be much sharper. I couldn't tell if that was because they had different tint lenses or if that were the actual case.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Lens performance in a shop and on the hill is different. So be aware a lens that looks great in the shop might not perform the same on the hill and vice versa.

Fwiw if we're just speaking about lens performance. I have oakley's and spy's. For my eyes and I prefer spy's happy lens over oakley prizm.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I have 2 points that guided me and worked fine. 

1. Get a proper brand
2. Get what you can afford and don’t overkill it. 

I bought 5 years ago k2 photoantic yada yada yada was about 60-70$ and was great in sunny and half sunny conditions, after a year or two I found a yellow lens of the same model for 15$ on sale, gold. Been happy since


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

essie52 said:


> Went to the shop and tried on a bunch of goggles. The only ones that felt truly comfortable around my nose and fit my glasses were Smith I/OXs. That said, I found the optics of the Oakleys to be much sharper. I couldn't tell if that was because they had different tint lenses or if that were the actual case.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


You should probably look into the smith iox turbofan series goggles then. They will eliminate your fogging issues if your going to use them as an OTG situation. They have great optics, fit over glasses properly and have the built in fan to pull out moisture/heat.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

```

```



Argo said:


> You should probably look into the smith iox turbofan series goggles then. They will eliminate your fogging issues if your going to use them as an OTG situation. They have great optics, fit over glasses properly and have the built in fan to pull out moisture/heat.


I’ve read the fan is an absolute nightmare on the iox. Does not work properly otherwise, that would definitely be my solution.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have ridden with alot of people that use it. It only acts up in very cold temperatures, under 15-20f. Other than that I never heard anything but good about it.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quick update: I ordered a ton ass of goggles off Amazon (with free returns) and tried them all. Unfortunately, the bigger goggles (like the iox, flight deck, x2) were too big and I could not breathe. There were some smaller ones that also got eliminated for the same or similar reasons. Fit wise, it came down to the flight deck xm, io mag, and anon wm1. 

The flight deck xm made me nauseous (my stomach is directly connected to my vision) and the vertical field of vision was less than the other two.

The io mags and anon wm1s (with the zeiss sonar lenses) were about the same with the anon fitting better plus the lens that came with them were more to geared my riding conditions. The io mags looked cooler.

I got the anon wm1 with a spare lens for $110 so it was a good deal plus I bought a mfi mask for $27. Of course, now I freaking out and worried about them fogging and worried about whether I made the right choice but that’s pretty stupid since I won’t know until the snow falls. 

Thanks for everyone’s input. 

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

essie52 said:


> ....I got the anon wm1 with a spare lens for $110 so it was a good deal plus I bought a mfi mask for $27. *Of course, now I freaking out and worried about them fogging and worried about whether I made the right choice but that’s pretty stupid since I won’t know until the snow falls. *
> 
> Thanks for everyone’s input.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got summat that fits. When all the gear is so expensive,.. "buyers remorse" can be a real issue. :lol: 

I know how you feel! Since I put on a _shit-tonne..._ (that's the metric equivalent of an Ass Ton!) :laugh: of weight again last year due to being laid up so long with the cardiac thing. 

So I go & buy a brand new $200 Burton jacket on sale. In *Trip X* no less cuz I couldn't fit my fat arse into any of my sb gear. 

NOW,..? Im having some success in dropping weight on this Keto diet!:shrug: 

Im down about 10-12 lbs so far and this jacket is HUGE! :blink: Too late to return it,... don't want to quit losing weight obviously,.. NOT going to buy another in XX to fit better,... (altho I considered it.) lol. Just gonna hafta chalk it up to "Shit Happens" I guess! :shrug:

Hope _your_ purchase works out fine for you. :grin:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Glad to hear you got summat that fits. When all the gear is so expensive,.. "buyers remorse" can be a real issue. :lol:
> 
> I know how you feel! Since I put on a _shit-tonne..._ (that's the metric equivalent of an Ass Ton!) :laugh: of weight again last year due to being laid up so long with the cardiac thing.
> 
> ...


Or you could just buy the XXL jacket from me for 1/4 of the price.
Cause I have a virtually brand new Burton strapped duck down jacket that retails for $400, that I'll sell you for a cool hundred bucks.

And it's sharp looking as well, guaranteed for life to I think it says on the tag:surprise:
You guys just love to spend way too much on gear lol


TT


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Glad to hear you got summat that fits. When all the gear is so expensive,.. "buyers remorse" can be a real issue. :lol:
> 
> I know how you feel! Since I put on a _shit-tonne..._ (that's the metric equivalent of an Ass Ton!) :laugh: of weight again last year due to being laid up so long with the cardiac thing.
> 
> ...


You’ll get many more years snowboarding out of weight loss than you will out of a jacket! Congrats!!


----------



## Shindig Co (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey crew. hope you're going well! We are a recently started up brand all about adventure and getting out of your comfort zone. We believe the best the best things in life are outside of the city walls. We currently have sunglasses very similar to oakley windjacket but no where near the price, we are also looking to develop a range of snow goggles in the future, if you guys want to check us out our website is Shindig Co and our instagram is Login • Instagram look forward to hearing from you and would love any feed back


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Shindig Co said:


> Hey crew. hope you're going well! We are a recently started up brand all about adventure and getting out of your comfort zone. We believe the best the best things in life are outside of the city walls. We currently have sunglasses very similar to oakley windjacket but no where near the price, we are also looking to develop a range of snow goggles in the future, if you guys want to check us out our website is Shindig Co and our instagram is Login • Instagram look forward to hearing from you and would love any feed back


Good on you for having the balls to have a go (I've yet to find mine), but dude.... I'm looking at my own Wind Jackets right now, and those Fearless glasses look like a _direct rip off _of the Wind Jackets - everything from where the foam slots into place at the top of the lens/frame, to the extended lip on the outer parts of the frame.... Even the detail around the top of the frame, and the angles on the arms... It's all the same!

Hmmmmm. Not sure how I feel about these.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Shindig Co said:


> We currently have sunglasses very similar to oakley windjacket but no where near the price, we are also looking to develop a range of snow goggles in the future


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

if you want huge peripheral view, go with Dragon PXV's. Most come with two lenses but they also offer one with photochromatic lens. I have a huge head and these are about the best peripheral vision youll get. However, they do have a dated lens exchange system, but if you ever take a fall, you know theyll stay locked in. They were originally pretty pricey but ive seen the price go down significantly on those. I have the dragons and smith I/O's and the PXV's are significantly more comfortable to wear.


----------



## Wen Shen (Jun 10, 2019)

A good pair of goggles are ones that fits your face, without noticeable distortion, and uv rats to protect your eyes. This is where Amazon shines. Try them all and see. I went through 10 pairs of Oakleys flight deck with prizm snow torch and snow rose and before I tried the outdoor master pro premium. The quality is similar. But the pro premium feels more expensive. I tried all the lens before I invested into prizm, as they are the clearest lens I have ever used. Torch and rose were the best for me for day and night shredding. I compared them to pro premium. Revo red is very similar to prizm torch. And clear to pink is better than prizm rose as I can use it from afternoon to night.

and let’s not talk about the price tag....


----------

